# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  multi tool

## jiggy

HI has anyone tried the Bosch [ or similar ]  multi tool ? Thinking about getting one and trying to find out the pros or cons! Looked good for skirting & flooring but would it mark the underside surface?

----------


## namtrak

I use the fein - and it is a fantastic tool.  Bits are tad expensive

----------


## droog

I have the Bosch, given it a fair pounding and no problems yet. 
For the price and what it can do it is good to have in the toolkit. 
Regards Dave

----------


## multiblade

Gday,
I own and use both the fein and the bosch (green) multitool.
They are bloody brilliant, (but then I'm biased)  
I definately prefer the Fein, but at $500 its not for everyone. 
Bosch make a green corded version, at about $150, (which i also own) and they also do a bosch (blue, professional) cordless one which is between the price of the green one and the fein original.  
The main things I find with the bosch is it vibrates in my hand more than the fein, and the grip isnt as nice.  
Having said that, I have a customer that uses the bosch green one and he loves it, and says it doesnt vibrate in his hand much at all, and he thinks I probably have a dud.
Either way, they are great.  
They are really good for flooring, cutting jambs /architraves  to accomodate new floor, cutting out gpos in skirting and gyprock etc.
They're good for detail work generally, in a number of different ways. 
A mate told me recently, he uses the carbide blades when doing fibreglassing, which was news to me.  
Regards
Mike

----------


## cherub65

Have the bosch blue cordless, great tool. The longer you have it the more interesting uses you will find for it

----------


## sundancewfs

Value for money.... the Bosch has it. If your going to get one, look out for specials when they include the carbide chip blade in the kit, It should work out cheaper than buying a seperate blade after the effect.

----------


## mikm

The corded bosch green has worked fine for me so far in the cutting tasks I've done with it.  From brand spanking, it vibrates and screams like mad (you could disguised it with a ryobi or even an ozito badge and I would have believed it) which is a bit of a shame, but the things it can do are fantastic. Ii haven't bothered to use it as a detail sander yet.
I originally bought it to remove acrylic caulking compound (*) from a shower and it was awesome as long as I wore hearing protection.  It's fantastic for cutting into PVC pipe buried under something making access with a normal saw difficult.  
(*)  Don't *EVER* use this rubbish, anywhere.  After a year or so, it  shrinks, craks and takes on the consistency of hard tyre rubber, making it  almost impossible to remove by hand. In providing me with some decent  MaxisilA to rectify the problem and reimbursement for the bosch multi tool blade I  killed doing the job, the company rep admitted to me it was rubbish but wouldn't quite go so far as to admit that it shouldn't be on the shelves.  Sorry for the rant, but i think it's disgraceful that the company in question knows the product is (rap, but still sell it anyway.

----------


## jiggy

ok ,the fein looks great ,the price tag doesn't. so the bosch is the winner,thanks for replies!

----------


## jiggy

ok was thinking about the Bosch but concerned about the vibes, noise, etc,any other companies make this type of tool?

----------


## multiblade

Hi,
Regarding other brands of these machines....
Overseas you can get Dremel, and Senco althernatives.
I currently only sell the blades, but will be getting in a corded model, to equal or better the bosch green for around $99-$120 and a lithium ion cordless to equal or better the bosch blue at around $199 - $249. Unfortunately they wont be available for at least a few months. 
So if you need one now, keep you expenditure to a minimum and buy a bosch green.
In the mean time, If you need carbide, or timber blades and dont want to pay crazy amounts, let me know....
Sorry for the shameless plug.  :Biggrin: 
Regards
Mike

----------


## TermiMonster

I've got the bosch blue cordless model.
It's a bl**dy useful bit of kit to have, but buy the fein.
Mine died after a bout a month,  (probably only 5 or 6 uses, as I only use it once a week or so).  Took 2 weeks to get fixed, that was about 12-14 months ago.  Worked real well up to about 2 weeks ago, now (maybe it's just me) one of the batteries will not come out.  I've got bucket loads of cordless tools and have never struck this before.  In the end, I got it off with a vise and pair of multigrips.  I can't see anything wrong with it, and the other batteries goes on and off no worries, but I would not buy another of that brand again.  I cannot remember a brand name tool (ie excluding cheap stuff like GMC, Ryobi, etc) that has performed so poorly.
Just my experience.  you never know, the other battery may work perfectly now, maybe just a bit of gunk got in???
cheers
TM

----------


## sundancewfs

Here's one to look at Detail Sanders - Fine Homebuilding Tool Guide Product Finder Obvoiusly its a USA site but it might give you some ideas.

----------


## multiblade

Hey, its Mr Biased here again  :Biggrin: 
If you end up getting a multimaster, of whichever brand, email me your receipt and I will send you a freebie blade, scraper, wood, or carbide, depending on my stock situation.
cheers
multiblade
(supplier of multimaster blades to suit the fein and the bosch)

----------


## jiggy

thanks for everyones help,and i will definitely take up your offer Multiblade! :Blush7:

----------


## Ricardito

Thinking of buying fein for my floor and window job I also have some tough vynil flooring to take off with the help of a steamer and heat gun? I suppose I can always use for grout replacement. Apart from that I have nothing else for a while I wonder if I should buy the blue or the green bosh instead?
Thanks

----------


## multiblade

Any of the three would be great for what you need... the fein, the bosch blue, or the bosch green. They also work well as a good delta 'mouse' sander. 
Being honest, the Fein is miles ahead in terms of quality of manufacture, how it feels, etc. Even how it works is nicer. Internally, how the fein drives the oscilation is much better than the bosch, but is it nicer to the value of 500 for the fein, compared to 150 for the bosch green?
No-one can answer that but you. Its a choice thing.
Either way, they are great machines, versatile and clever.
Remember when u get one, treat it almost like a hand tool...
When you are cutting or sanding or grout removing... hold, and move the tool as if it wasnt a power tool. i.e move the blade back and forwards in a sawing action to saw through something...
Yes we know its great for plunge cuts, but its better when  you treat it right.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ricardito

> Remember when u get one, treat it almost like a hand tool...
> When you are cutting or sanding or grout removing... hold, and move the tool as if it wasnt a power tool. i.e move the blade back and forwards in a sawing action to saw through something...
> Yes we know its great for plunge cuts, but its better when  you treat it right.

  Thanks for your reply 
Yes! A salesman warned me once saying "If you gonna do that job You'll wreck it in no time" So I am fully aware to treat it as a hand tool I can't claim it as a tax expense either :Biggrin:

----------


## Scottythetiler

i have used the fein and the bosch green and agree with the comments above that it vibrates more, costs less.  the fein blades are too expensive in my eyes so the bosch was the pick of the bunch at the time. 
now i use the trade tools brand (renegade) in its 10.8v lithium ion version and its the same at the bosch only the blades are $5 each, not $20.  i use the timber blades most of the time for cutting the bottoms off door jambs and arc's to slide tiles under. 
i think there might even be an 18v version coming out soon also.

----------


## Master Splinter

I've just posted a review of the Ozito knock-off over in the Woodwork Forum

----------


## Ricardito

yes thanks you beat me to it
I was reading Ozito's website to my surprise I saw the new tool launch
Hope it does make a hood job I meed bimetal and grout blades quite expensive in any vibrating tool

----------


## Haveago1

I've got the Bosch Green - works great but vibration and noise can be distracting and the blades don't seem to last long. 
Multiblade - how much for 3 - 4  replacement blades and how do I go about getting them? Thanks

----------


## Terrian

Ozito multi tool
Input power  250W
No load speed  15000-21000/min 
Orbit  diameter   3.2° 
Max. stroke length   3.8mm 
Gearbox Metal 
Weight  1.35kg 
Bosch multi (corded)
Power input 180 W  
No-load speed   15.000  21.000 rpm
Oscillation angle left/right  1.4 ° 
Weight  1.2 kg 
Wife is looking a for a fathers day present for me, she was looking at the bosch blue cordless, but I don't think the battery will give more than 5 - 10 minutes of work time between charges.

----------


## iconic

> ok was thinking about the Bosch but concerned about the vibes, noise, etc,any other companies make this type of tool?

  I think the Bosch is not that vibrantly and noisy if you will compare it to other tools. I would still go for Bosch than the other brands.

----------


## Ricardito

I do not know about you guys but the blades other than for woodwork are quite expensive ie bimetal or grout removal ones

----------


## Master Splinter

I saw some tungsten carbide ones recently on ebay for about $8.00, but I can't re-find them!

----------


## Terrian

Well, fathers day has come and I scored a Bosch PMF 180 E with extra blades in the kit, might even see how well it goes later today  :Biggrin:

----------


## multiblade

Hi All...
Sorry for the slow replies, I have not had a chance to respond earlier. 
Firstly, I still  havent got around to setting up my website, I've been working two jobs and have been to busy to sort out the paperwork regarding what goes on what pages etc. Also, I am holding off as I am waiting on  new stock which will make the range much more complete, than what I currently have in stock. 
In the meantime, a selection of the blades, are regularly appearing on ebay. with blades generally ranging from $7 - $25.
e.g. For those interested in carbides... The buy it now price is $24.99 but on a quiet week they sell as little as $10.
Timber blades are 'buy it now', around $16 but are often available around the $7-$10 in the bidding auctions, although one lucky bugger just got 3 segment timber blades at a little over $2 each! :Doh: . 
Anyway, my ebay id is multiblademaster, or just type in multimaster into ebay, and see what else is out there. 
My delivery time is as good as I can make it. Generally, if you win an auction, and pay by paypal by 4pm, then we will get it into the post that night before the cutoff at 5pm for express, and 6pm for standard mail.
9 out of 10 get sent express post, so if you are covered by the express post network  you have a very good chance of receiving your delivery the next business day, if paid via paypal. 
End RANT 
***If its wrong for me to have said this in this forum, let me know, and I will delete the content of this message; I dont want to break any rules, I like this site and have generally made a point not to do the dodgy salesman thing***

----------


## namtrak

What about bulk buying of sandpaper for the multitools?  I just bought a battery powered Bosch to partner up with the Fein, but I have a bugger of time finding sandpaper for them (outside of the packs of 5).  Im more thinking packs of 500. 
Cheers

----------


## multiblade

Namtrak, I am in the middle of a discussion with the sandpaper factory right now then i log in and see your message... what size and grits do you mainly use or want. i.e 83mm or 93mm regards mike

----------


## namtrak

Not sure on the size, whichever one fits the bit that comes with the Fein and Bosch.  at the moment I am cutting up larger discs but it is time consuming and not cost effective.  The pads I buy for the orbitals are normally about 40c each (bulk), but the pads for the multis are closer to 80c or so - need to find a cheaper and larger option.  Grits are 40 60 80 100 
Cheers

----------


## multiblade

Namtrak,
I am looking at the velcro backed backing pads at the moment,  I will probably be getting in both sizes. Without looking at the paperwork I think the smaller one is more commonly the fein one, and the larger 93mm is the bosch. Once I've sorted out the backing pads, I will be getting the sandpapers to suit, in the grits you use. I will be selling in retail packs as well as bulk packs as the small packs also drive me crazy.
Sorry to say it wont be for a little while, dealing the factories is slow.
As I get new stocks I will probably do an email out to anyone interested and mentioning in this forum.
cheers
mike

----------


## Ricardito

> Hi All...
> Sorry for the slow replies, I have not had a chance to respond earlier. 
> Firstly, I still  havent got around to setting up my website, I've been working two jobs and have been to busy to sort out the paperwork regarding what goes on what pages etc. Also, I am holding off as I am waiting on  new stock which will make the range much more complete, than what I currently have in stock. 
> In the meantime, a selection of the blades, are regularly appearing on ebay. with blades generally ranging from $7 - $25.
> e.g. For those interested in carbides... The buy it now price is $24.99 but on a quiet week they sell as little as $10.
> Timber blades are 'buy it now', around $16 but are often available around the $7-$10 in the bidding auctions, although one lucky bugger just got 3 segment timber blades at a little over $2 each!. 
> Anyway, my ebay id is multiblademaster, or just type in multimaster into ebay, and see what else is out there. 
> My delivery time is as good as I can make it. Generally, if you win an auction, and pay by paypal by 4pm, then we will get it into the post that night before the cutoff at 5pm for express, and 6pm for standard mail.
> 9 out of 10 get sent express post, so if you are covered by the express post network  you have a very good chance of receiving your delivery the next business day, if paid via paypal. 
> ...

  *multiblade*
You may be the right person to answer this. Ar the fein, bosch and Ozito blades interchangeable? Can I buy Bosch blades from the fein and viceversa?
Thank you

----------


## multiblade

Hi all...
Just to clarify,  
You CANT use a Fein blade on a Bosch or an Ozito machine. 
You CANT use a Bosch blade on a Fein machine but you can use it on the Ozito, as they have the same head. 
You CAN use MY BLADES on the FEIN, on the BOSCH, and on the OZITO  :Smilie:  
Regards
Mike

----------


## Ricardito

Thanks Mike 
I was also told AEG is coming up with their version of a pro multitool soon

----------


## TheOtherLeft

I just bought the Ozito version as my Chrissie present. It's is more powerful then the Bosch Green, half the price and since it's only for DIY I figure even if it vibrates more and is louder I can deal with it. Plus the 3 yr warranty is another good reason to give it a go. 
Bunnies sell the AEG version but was too dear for me to justify. 
The Bosch blades are damn expensive though. 
I also bought the extra Ozito blades kit as I need to remove some grout. The Ozito multifunction doesn't come with the router blade. The Ozito router blade is thicker then the Bosch equivalent but $17 for the Ozito blade kit compared to about $70 for the Bosch blade alone is a big difference.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> Namtrak,
> I am looking at the velcro backed backing pads at the moment,  I will probably be getting in both sizes. Without looking at the paperwork I think the smaller one is more commonly the fein one, and the larger 93mm is the bosch. Once I've sorted out the backing pads, I will be getting the sandpapers to suit, in the grits you use. I will be selling in retail packs as well as bulk packs as the small packs also drive me crazy.
> Sorry to say it wont be for a little while, dealing the factories is slow.
> As I get new stocks I will probably do an email out to anyone interested and mentioning in this forum.
> cheers
> mike

  Hi Mike, 
How's it coming with the sanding papers? They seem to be impossible to find for different grades. 
Cheers,
Ben

----------


## Artiglass

I have the Ozito multitool and have found it pretty good for most things. Only gripe I have is the sanding disks that velchro attach or whatever dont stay put after a short time and come off during use. My husband ended up cutting a sanding disk out of sheets, putting a crosscut cut mark in the middle and using the hexagonal attaching nut to hold it in place. We now use the edges of the sanding disk that way but at least it stays put.

----------


## aldo

> Hi all...
> Just to clarify,  
> You CANT use a Fein blade on a Bosch or an Ozito machine. 
> You CANT use a Bosch blade on a Fein machine but you can use it on the Ozito, as they have the same head. 
> You CAN use MY BLADES on the FEIN, on the BOSCH, and on the OZITO  
> Regards
> Mike

  Fein blades DO FIT on Bosch Blue 240 volt units 
Hi Mike, just to clarify this message. About two months ago I purchased a Bosch Multitool. I have had decent runs out of Bosch gear and bought the Professional/Industrial version which is corded and the blue version. This version comes with a small adapter which allows you to run the Fein range of blades. It is part of the kit. I love this tool. Unfortunately my first uses of it were to repair termite damage to my house. It made cutting skirting and difficult to access wall studs a breeze. As someone said here, the longer you own one the more uses you tend to come up with. 
It is a Bosch GOP250CE. 250W with a soft start and swivel ball joint where the cable attaches to the machine. Comes with two blades, sanding head and a few strips of sand paper. Thought I would go with the heavier duty version because it wasn't much dearer.  
Cheers 
Al

----------


## seriph1

my bosch multi tool was both the best and worst tool I have ever owned, but allow me to elaborate 
Blue cordless multi tool  -  bought two... both useless  -  after 10 to 15 minutes of reasonable use both overheated and needed to be rested for around half an hour. Contacted importer who denied any knowledge of issues. Idiots. Got on the net and there were numerous posts regarding the problem. 
btw the blue is meant to be the professional series!!!!! 
Swapped them for the green which after more than a year, still takes all I throw at it... 
should have bought a Fein from the start I guess but at (I believe) around 600 bucks, was out of the question at the time and more so now.

----------


## aldo

I am curious about the faulty Bosch Blue battery multi tools.  Is yours a shop purchase or a net purchase? 
I recently looked at a Ramset/Hilti rotary hammer and was suprised at the prices of the net stuff. Too good to be true so I passed on it just to be safe.  
So far my Bosch Blue 240 volt multi tool has performed flawlessly.

----------


## seriph1

Bought from Bunnings mate. Twice. Repair was useless. Didn't bother leaving the store with it - simply went to the timber dept and ran it for 11 minutes then it crapped itself. They offered a new replacement but I opted for the green corded version. I actually think we may have even had to replace one of those as well but am not sure after all this time.

----------


## TermiMonster

My bosch blue eventually died about 4 weeks after the warranty expired.  I now have the fein, and haven't looked back.  What a superb tool.  B****y expensive though. 
TM

----------


## r3nov8or

> Hi all...
> Just to clarify,  
> You CANT use a Fein blade on a Bosch or an Ozito machine. 
> You CANT use a Bosch blade on a Fein machine but you can use it on the Ozito, as they have the same head. 
> You CAN use MY BLADES on the FEIN, on the BOSCH, and on the OZITO  
> Regards
> Mike

   Hi Mike, 
I'm interested in the AEG version as it comes with drill and impact driver attachments that will be handy for small jobs instead of lugging my bigger drill/driver gear around all the time. 
Do you know which brands of blades fit the AEG multifunction tool?

----------


## aldo

It would seem from this AEG manual that Bosch, Fein and Dremel blades fit via adapters.  http://www.aegpowertools.com.au/manu...BWS12CKIT3.pdf

----------


## r3nov8or

> It would seem from this AEG manual that Bosch, Fein and Dremel blades fit via adapters.  http://www.aegpowertools.com.au/manu...BWS12CKIT3.pdf

  Thanks aldo! RTFM!  :Smilie:  I guess that also means multiblade's blades will fit.

----------


## r3nov8or

I bought this three-in-one cordless today. AEG POWERTOOLS [ AUSTRALIA ] PRODUCTS | MultiTools | BWS12CKIT3  $199, only at Bunnings like all AEG at the moment. 
It has multimaster / multifunction head (which takes AEG, Fein, Bosch and Dremel blades), and right angle drill and impact driver heads.  I had use for all three functions today and it is a great unit. It really feels more solid a unit than I though it would. It's a big robust handfull of a device, but well balanced. All the black you can see (see link) is rubberised - comfortable and non-slip. 
I can recommend this one.

----------


## seriph1

hey that looks bloody brilliant mate ... VERY keen to see how it performs but I can say for cewrtain that "IT'S ON THE LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 
as mentioned my experience with Bosch's cordless was poor but this looks like a different system and possibly won't have the same overheating problems ... truthfully the Bosch was the only cordless system I have had issues with in over 25 yrs of using such tools, but being the famous "Bosch Blue" it was pretty disappointing. 
From memory AEG tools have a great rep, but how much of that is 'branding' and not reputation by performance I don't know. Bloody keen to find out though!

----------


## r3nov8or

i guess with all tools time will tell but it felt very good. i gave it a decent run cutting through two door bolts which had jammed. this cuttng concept is just great for very tight places. i'll soon be cleaning up some windows for painting so will give the corner sander a workout over the next few weeks.

----------


## seriph1

would you say you gave it a decent workout for more thsn say 10 - 15 minutes straight? That's all I could get out of the Bosch before it died for around half an hr. Bolt cutting sounds like a fairly tought job so this just may turn out to be my holy grail tool! And Valentie's Day is my birthday so .......   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Nah, it wouldn't have been 10 minutes without a break. Being the first time wanted to keep an eye on the blade and not overheat it (the blade). I'll report back before Valentine's Day  :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

The local Home Hardware store stocks a brand called Worxs. They have a shelf full of attachments. Haven't looked closely at it yet. Don't know the price. Has anyone got one of these? Are they comparable to others? It's just that being local, it would be easier than an hour round trip to get an attachment from a Bunnies store when needed.

----------

